# bought a 2004 elite yesterday for a great price



## jdoc08 (Sep 23, 2008)

i got the car yesterday and im loving it, went from a 4 cyl honda accord to this maxima elite, every option possible with a 6 speed its so much fun to drive. The dealer ship wanted 16000 for it and i managed to get them down to 12500 and picked it up, its so smooth and quite. Does anyone have an advise for me as far as maintanence on this car and taking care of it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

On-time oil changes are very important, especially for these VQ35 engines!
Btw, congrats on your "new" Maxima purchase...


----------

